# Little Big Shot by Joey JFive Lujan



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

This is a review of just my first impressions on the LBS by Joey JFive Lujan, and to be fair I have very good first impressions. The reason I am comparing it to the OPFS is because I woke up and shot PFS for accuracy this morning. By the afternoon My Little Big Shot had arrived. As soon as I pulled it out I hit the spinner 4 times in a row, and this is directly after shooting pfs all morning. If you are new to pfs this is a good slingshot to start with. If you like to carry pfs because of the size, and want to shoot larger ammo, this is a good slingshot. There is a gap in the fork which makes it more forgiving than the pfs, and the size is comparable. In order to give it a thorough review, I will be carrying it for at least a couple days so, I rebanded it how I want, and I am getting 238fps with 7/16" with it. This is a comfortable carry slingshot, and feels real good in the pocket, and getting this amount of power with it rebanded, I will happily carry it. So, far so good, Thanks


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nicholson said:


> 5130BB92-7555-4574-B5AA-62850DCE2FF1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome buddy!!! .. I am glad it arrived

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome buddy!!! . I am glad it arrived !  pretty quick huh? . 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Awesome buddy!!! . I am glad it arrived !  pretty quick huh? .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Oh yeah! Another good point that I forgot to mention, it sure came with the quickness :thumbsup: Thanks for that Joey, it's really nice to have quick service. Have a good one, LBS is sitting in my pocket right now, and don't even know its there, but its there ready to go


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nicholson said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome buddy!!! . I am glad it arrived !  pretty quick huh? .
> ...


Ooohhhhh ya!! LBS baby!! .. I am so happy that your enjoying it buddy .. that's the best thing I like about it .. seems like it's not even there ..  thanks again buddy !

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Very nice getting tempted again!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome little frame there! Beauty and performance, what else could one need. Nice one Joey. Congratulations Nicholson!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Very slick little shooter there 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks for the pics next to an opfs.
Always thought the lbs is bigger.
But it looks like a handy frame for edc just like a pfs.


----------



## PhrednurHead (Dec 29, 2018)

Congratulations on your score Nicholson. And, great build Joey. That LBS is a beaut.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nicholson said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome buddy!!! . I am glad it arrived !  pretty quick huh? .
> ...


Hey buddy!!! .. your quote welcome ! Thank you also ! Nice first impression review ! .. I feel the same way about the LBS .. for me .. its pretty hard to beat! ... Thanks for the support bud !

Joey

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Royleonard said:


> Very nice getting tempted again!


Thank you!!! And all u gotta do is lmk! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome little frame there! Beauty and performance, what else could one need. Nice one Joey. Congratulations Nicholson!


Hey brother .. thank you for your steady support ! .. its appreciated buddy ... I am glad I am not the only one that thinks the LBS is kinda cool 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Very slick little shooter there
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


Thanks dude !!!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

PhrednurHead said:


> Congratulations on your score Nicholson. And, great build Joey. That LBS is a beaut.


Thanks buddy! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------

